# RecipeDB - DC AAA



## bconnery (3/12/08)

DC AAA  Ale - American Amber Ale  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes 23L batch size includes losses for kettle. 21L or so into fermenter. B-Saaz is actually D-Saaz. 0 minute additions were actually dry hopped for 5 days after primary fermentation had largely completed. Colour was darker than that too. OG was 1054FG was 1011   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      3.5 kg Bairds Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt    1.2 kg Weyermann Munich I    0.35 kg Weyermann Carared    0.125 kg TF Amber Malt    0.125 kg Weyermann Caramunich II    0.075 kg TF Pale Chocolate Malt       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      15 g Saaz B (NZ) (pellet, 8.0AA%, 20mins)    15 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 20mins)    15 g Saaz B (NZ) (pellet, 8.0AA%, 15mins)    15 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 15mins)    15 g Saaz B (NZ) (pellet, 8.0AA%, 10mins)    15 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 10mins)    15 g Saaz B (NZ) (pellet, 8.0AA%, 0mins)    15 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 0mins)    5 g Nelson Sauvin (Pellet, 12.7AA%, 45mins)       Yeast     12 g DCL Yeast US-05 - American Ale         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.051 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.013 (calc)   Bitterness 39.2 IBU   Efficiency 70%   Alcohol 4.94%   Colour 24 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 8 days   Conditioning 1 days


----------



## Katherine (3/12/08)

no hop additions??????? except up the top it says cascade, d saaz


----------



## bconnery (3/12/08)

Katie said:


> no hop additions??????? except up the top it says cascade, d saaz


Too quick Katie. All udpated now. 

Turns out you can't enter 'dry' for the boil time minutes or the recipedatabase gets upset...


----------



## Katherine (3/12/08)

I thought as much...


----------



## kram (3/12/08)

Thanks Ben, looks like I won't have to make a recipe up for my 2nd beer on this double brew day this arvo.

Don't think any will last until BABBs next year but haha.

edit: Mash temp, 65/66?


----------



## bconnery (3/12/08)

kram said:


> Thanks Ben, looks like I won't have to make a recipe up for my 2nd beer on this double brew day this arvo.
> 
> Don't think any will last until BABBs next year but haha.
> 
> edit: Mash temp, 65/66?


66C for this one. 
Go on, you can put a bottle aside


----------



## kram (3/12/08)

Yeah i'll save one for you, mine'll be B Saaz but and I don't think I have Carared.


----------

